# Did i do something wrong?



## Heat (Jun 1, 2005)

Whats wrong with my postings? They have way too much space! Hahha. Did i do something wrong when i was editing my signature?


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 1, 2005)

Whoa, Heat, wha hoppen  your too loooooong.


----------



## Heat (Jun 1, 2005)

Hahahha I Know Im Asking For Help!! I Dont Know What I Did!! Hahahahhah


----------



## pdswife (Jun 1, 2005)

That is weird!  I'm sure it's just a bug though and soon.. everything will be back to normal.


----------



## middie (Jun 1, 2005)

oh real good heat... what are you doing trying to hog up the whole screen ??? lol j/k. that is weird.


----------



## MJ (Jun 1, 2005)

I think I can fix that.


----------



## Heat (Jun 1, 2005)

Middie, i just wanted to see if i could take over this thread, and i did! Hahahaha. Thanks MJ.  J/K!!  MJ to the rescue!!!!!!! What would i do without your help MJ?


----------



## MJ (Jun 1, 2005)

You're welcome Heat. I'm just happy to help.


----------

